# My PLL video.



## RTh (Sep 11, 2011)

I made a PLL video for those who are still learning PLL, hope it helps.

These are the algorithms I use (just the basic ones, didn't film inverse or algs for other angles).






And the music was just because of the WMG copyright infringement. They didn't let me use Clapton =/
Anyway, Mozart's 29th Symphony fits really well =]

Also, filmed in HD. 720p rip.


----------

